# dont be so quick to hate on AI!!!



## fanofthegame780 (Mar 6, 2003)

whats up...i used to come on here to just read the posts and get filled in on whats going on in the league but i've just registered and i wanna make my first forum on my favorite player...i know theres a lot of hate dirrected at him, some justified but i think people dont really understand...imagine being barely 6"0 tall and wafer thin playing in a league full of giant athletic freaks

Also being the focal point on offense for your team, now some wanna dog him for his number of shots and fg% but understand at his height and being guarded by 2grds usually taller and bigger then him he's gotta work much harder to get his shot off and his shots sometime look forced but really thats the only ways he's gonna get a shot off...i really think when his career is done he's gonna be considered one of the best ever...not only cuz of his play on the court which already he's accomplished alot but also because i think he really paved the way for the "new" nba generation and playe

With the way the nba is tyring to be hip and connect with the streets this guy kinda forced the corporate types to accept that a new culture was going to carry the nba...i mean hip hop and b-ball went together long before AI but he really brought the full attitude of the streets and accomplished what he has without compromising...and thats what will make him a legend(i know, yall think im crazy now)...iverson changed the game in that respect, he forced corporate nba to recognize the streets and he's always gonna be loved for that and cuz he's a little guy doing big things....

I hope before his career ends he gets some teamates that can produce on a consistent basis and stay off the injured list so some kind of chemistry can be built in philly...then i think you'll see the trust develop and the success, both individually and team wise increase...cuz this guy wants to win, no questioning that and just his heart alone makes him on another level...hope i didnt bore you and i hope yall take the time to read this and hope there's some feedback...ill probably get ****ted on but screw it...im high as a mutha haha...AI will always be my favorite and will always defend him...i mean how can you hate, he represents the little guy


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

a lot of hate directed to Kobe...

:|


----------



## fanofthegame780 (Mar 6, 2003)

thanks for the response but i didn't mention kobe at all...and after veiwing my post.....GOD DAMN thats long...sorry folks


----------



## fanofthegame780 (Mar 6, 2003)

maybe on this site, but i think in general iverson gets it the worst...but with kobe you know how it is when someone is that good and has everything a person wants, people are gonna take swings at him...human nature


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 
> 
> a lot of hate directed to Kobe, not AI...
> ...


Yeah I think we got your point the first time you said it already. It's not actually necessary to use the word "Kobe" in every single post.


----------



## fanofthegame780 (Mar 6, 2003)

if you wanna talk about kobe, i posted some of my thoughts about him on another thread...i wanna know what yall think of AI


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

I mostly agree with you, AI is an excellent player, especially considering he's a 6-0 playing against giants, he's a scoring machine and when he's hot few other players can score basket after basket like this guy has. The only thing about him is that, as everybody knows he shoots way too much; of course he doesn't have an awesome team around him so he doesn't have many other options. Maybe if he had another big player with him we could discover a completely different AI.


----------



## fanofthegame780 (Mar 6, 2003)

im not saying he doesn't take too many shots and alot of them being not of the high % type...all im saying is there has been knowbody there since he's been there that can hit open jumpers consistently...i dont think he needs another star with him, i think when philly finally finds the perimeter shooter they've been looking for( KVH will not do) then ai will be more comfortable with dishing the ball when he penetrates...he forces tough shots cuz knowbody is gonna make the shots consistently and being that he's so sure of his abilities he see's himself taking the shots even if he misses, the % are far higher with him taking it then some scrub that cant hit the side of a house...just my opinion though


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fanofthegame780</b>!
> whats up...i used to come on here to just read the posts and get filled in on whats going on in the league but i've just registered and i wanna make my first forum on my favorite player...i know theres a lot of hate dirrected at him, some justified but i think people dont really understand...imagine being barely 6"0 tall and wafer thin playing in a league full of giant athletic freaks
> 
> Also being the focal point on offense for your team, now some wanna dog him for his number of shots and fg% but understand at his height and being guarded by 2grds usually taller and bigger then him he's gotta work much harder to get his shot off and his shots sometime look forced but really thats the only ways he's gonna get a shot off...i really think when his career is done he's gonna be considered one of the best ever...not only cuz of his play on the court which already he's accomplished alot but also because i think he really paved the way for the "new" nba generation and playe
> ...


Great post


----------



## Joe_Canada (Jul 15, 2002)

AI is already a legend. A guy thats under 6 feet(yes, i know its 6 feet officially, but lets be honest, no way that guy is more than 5'10) leading the league in scoring several times. He also made the crossover the way it is today. I know tim bug had the crossover going before AI came along, but hes the one who really popularized the move in todays hoop world. And on the hip hop topic, who was wearing cornrows before allen started doing it? I could be wrong, but i dont think anyone.


----------



## Showtime84' (Oct 8, 2002)

Yep, the street connection has done "wonders" for the NBA popularity! LOL

Like Charles Barkley said one time "Mid America is never gonna connect with a guy like Allen Iverson the way they did with Magic, Larry and Michael". 

By the way those are some of the most worthless things to be remembered for, "He popularized cornrows and the crossover along with bringing the "street image" to the league"HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Talk about a hall of fame resume, nothing can top that.

Iverson will be remembered for exactly what he is, a little ball hog with some bad tatoos, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtime84'</b>!
> By the way those are some of the most worthless things to be remembered for, "He popularized cornrows and the crossover along with bringing the "street image" to the league"HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Talk about a hall of fame resume, nothing can top that.
> 
> Iverson will be remembered for exactly what he is, a little ball hog with some bad tatoos, nothing more nothing less.


Charles is my favorite player all time, but more often then not he speaks out his you know what. Iverson will be a top 50 player when he retires. He will be rembered for being a scoring champ, an MVP a All-star game MVP and having the most heart of anyone seen before. Thats what he will be remembered for


----------



## fanofthegame780 (Mar 6, 2003)

showtime>>the street connection and love he gets is huge!!! basically in the years ahead the hip hop generation will dominate the league even more then it does now...iverson bridged the gap between the old ways and the new generation of player...he single handedly forced the nba that a new breed of player was coming and there was nothing the corporate types could do...thats why he'll always be loved by the little people and less fortunate because everyone wants to be succesful but who wants to kiss *** to get it right?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fanofthegame780</b>!
> showtime>>the street connection and love he gets is huge!!! basically in the years ahead the hip hop generation will dominate the league even more then it does now...iverson bridged the gap between the old ways and the new generation of player...he single handedly forced the nba that a new breed of player was coming and there was nothing the corporate types could do...thats why he'll always be loved by the little people and less fortunate because everyone wants to be succesful but who wants to kiss *** to get it right?


GREAT assesment


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtime84'</b>!
> Iverson will be remembered for exactly what he is, a little ball hog with some bad tatoos, nothing more nothing less.


Maybe YOU will remember him for that. But I won't. I'll remember him as being a dominant player at 6'. I'll remember him for being a scoring champion in a league where there's players as tall as 7'5". I'll remember him as one of the best at driving to the hoop. I'll remember him as one of the quickest players I've seen. I'll remember him as the reason why the Sixers got to the 2000-2001 Championship.

I hope you know what I'll remember him as now.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Iverson is one of my very favorite players. I will always remember him and like him for his game but his off the court actions will always stick out as questionable and that's what seperates him from the league. I hate it when Iverson gets in trouble with the law as much as I hate to see him playing his heart out and getting beat by the Lakers in the finals. Iverson has taught me something and that is that heart is just as good as athletic ability. Iverson refuses to lift weights because of the fact of how much heart he has for the game. His legacy will live on after he retires and I hope he can finish his career successfully.


----------



## Showtime84' (Oct 8, 2002)

Allen Iverson= Poor man's Isiah Thomas

In EVERY sense of the word.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

i don't think iverson deserves to be called a poor man's isiah thomas. thats like calling kobe a poor man's mj.


----------



## Showtime84' (Oct 8, 2002)

Isiah at 6'1 won titles during the Golden Age of the NBA when Magic, Bird and Michael ruled the landscape and the Eastern conference in particular was BRUTAL!!! And he did it as the undisputed leader of his team.

Yep, Iverson is poor man's Isiah.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtime84'</b>!
> Isiah at 6'1 won titles during the Golden Age of the NBA when Magic, Bird and Michael ruled the landscape and the Eastern conference in particular was BRUTAL!!! And he did it as the undisputed leader of his team.
> 
> Yep, Iverson is poor man's Isiah.


One little problem Iverson is not a point guard so therefore he can't be a poorman's Isiah and he never will be.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

anyone watching the sixer game vs seatle? iverson is just playing out of his mind, shaking practically everyone that guards him with his crossover and hittin jumpers in their faces. and he's sinkin his 3pt shots with hands in his face. thomas also had a substantially better team than iverson. not saying he thomas wasn't the better player, but iverson's no poor man's thomas.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fanofthegame780</b>!
> im not saying he doesn't take too many shots and alot of them being not of the high % type...all im saying is there has been knowbody there since he's been there that can hit open jumpers consistently...<b>i dont think he needs another star with him, i think when philly finally finds the perimeter shooter they've been looking for( KVH will not do) then ai will be more comfortable with dishing the ball when he penetrates</b>...he forces tough shots cuz knowbody is gonna make the shots consistently and being that he's so sure of his abilities he see's himself taking the shots even if he misses, the % are far higher with him taking it then some scrub that cant hit the side of a house...just my opinion though


The part I bolded is so true, imho. I am a huge fan of Iverson and he just needs one pure shooter, one who'll take that open shot that <u>is provided for him because of </u>Iverson being double teamed or penetrating!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> anyone watching the sixer game vs seatle? iverson is just playing out of his mind, shaking practically everyone that guards him with his crossover and hittin jumpers in their faces. and he's sinkin his 3pt shots with hands in his face. thomas also had a substantially better team than iverson. not saying he thomas wasn't the better player,<b> but iverson's no poor man's thomas. </b>



In agreement on that issue, as they have entirely different attributes and different times.

I watched some of that game and thought, there he goes again! While other eastern clubs struggle on long western road trips, Iverson and company are giving everything they have to make a "win" a reality - when healthy, that guy and his team are tough - really tough.


----------



## thesladium (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey all- this is my first post, so if you're wondering why you haven't seen me before, that's why....

I've got to say, I was no fan of Iverson's off-court behavior, and that was the only cause I had to dislike him. However, strictly speaking of his game and on-court attitude, I'm a big fan. I don't have a problem to what he's brought to the table regaurding his tattoos, cornrows and often displayed emotion. 

But I gave him the benefit of the doubt and read his book "Only the strong survive", and now I've got a different attitude. For alot of his so called "rep", (everything you heard of before his last issue w/ his wife) it appears he was just in the wrong place in the wrong time. So try reading that if his jail record is what's bothering you about him....


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thesladium</b>!
> Hey all- this is my first post, so if you're wondering why you haven't seen me before, that's why....
> 
> I've got to say, I was no fan of Iverson's off-court behavior, and that was the only cause I had to dislike him. However, strictly speaking of his game and on-court attitude, I'm a big fan. I don't have a problem to what he's brought to the table regaurding his tattoos, cornrows and often displayed emotion.
> ...


Nothing off of the court or anything about the "looks" of players ever bothers me, as I am into liking or disliking <b>the game</b> of particular players. 

BTW, welcome aboard, "thesladium". Be sure to visit the individual team forums, too. I see your avatar is one of Tmac, so be sure to visit the Magic forum.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

AI should not be judjed as a basketball player for his off-court actions, but just for his on-court actions. He has the most heart out of anyone, and will always be remembered...


----------

